# My W/O Journal...



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

Well I started this journal on another site so I'm gonna cut and paste because no one is offering me any tips so I gonna try here...

Well I'm Starting a new program and changing up my diet and lifting schedule. Mine is unique since I work Graveyard so my sleep schedule is wack. I'll list meals, supplements, program for the day and weight. I would like advise if anything looks wrong that I'm doing. I just started lifting weights for the first time seriously since high school (I'm 27 now) back in November  . THANKS!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

now here is my measurements... (taken 1-13-04)
5'11.5" height 
190lbs-(started out 225 in October '03) 
about 17% Body Fat (started about 30% in Oct. '03) 
16.5" neck 
36" Waist (hips) 
38" Waist (around Naval) 
15" Bicep 
11" Forearm 
7" wrist 
9" ankle 
15"calf 
25" thigh 

Here is the workout... (Legs) 
20min Boxing Heavy bag and jumping rope. 
Seated Leg Ext. 100X10 
100X10 
110X10 
110X10 

Squats- 185X8 
185X8 
205X6 
205X6 

Leg Curls- 70X10 
70X10 
75X10 
75X10 

Calf Raises 205X15 
205X15 
205X15 
205X15 

Ab Crunches 3 sets of 15 

Leg Raises 3 sets of 15 

All these exercises I pushed myself hard all were max reps for me except Leg Curls. Everything was good to form and I feel pretty sore now, and I'll see how sore I am when I wake up. 
*Please note* I don't go to a gym I workout in my garage (have squat rack and lat pulley system upper and lower) but I know soon I'll have to join one so I'm not dumping tons of money into barbells and sh!t like that. 

Please critique 
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

/13/04... 

15 min Jump rope, 10 min incline walk @ 3.5 speed 
Chest and Triceps... 
Flat Bench 
115X10 
145X8 
155X8 
160X6 

Incline Bench 
115X8 
120X8 
125X8 

Incline Flyes 
30X10 
30X10 
30X10 
30X10 

Triceps 

Dips 
3 sets of 15 

Skull Crushers 
50X8 
50X8 
50X8 
50X8 


Tricep Rope Pull Down 
30X8 
30X8 
30X8 
30X8 


Workout was good, but my right arm is killing me when I woke up this morning. I don't know if it was due to the workout or if I slept on it wrong last night. I've been iceing it off and on today. Luckly today is my set day off for lifting and I'll be continueing tomorrow. Please feel free to critique my workout. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

1/13/04... 

15 min Jump rope, 10 min incline walk @ 3.5 speed 
Chest and Triceps... 
Flat Bench 
115X10 
145X8 
155X8 
160X6 

Incline Bench 
115X8 
120X8 
125X8 

Incline Flyes 
30X10 
30X10 
30X10 
30X10 

Triceps 

Dips 
3 sets of 15 

Skull Crushers 
50X8 
50X8 
50X8 
50X8 


Tricep Rope Pull Down 
30X8 
30X8 
30X8 
30X8 


Workout was good, but my right arm is killing me when I woke up this morning. I don't know if it was due to the workout or if I slept on it wrong last night. I've been iceing it off and on today. Luckly today is my set day off for lifting and I'll be continueing tomorrow. Please feel free to critique my workout. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

Workout 1/16/04... 
20 min of Cardio 
Had Great pump and workout yesterday evening, except the last set of forward wrist curls where that set just failed completely! Well here it is. 

E-Z Bar Standing Curls 
65X8 WU 
65X10 
65X10 
75X6 

Seated Dumbell Curls 
20X10 WU 
25X8 
25X8 
30X8 

Hammer Curls 
25X8 WU 
25X8 
25X8 
30X6 

Reverse Wrist Curls 
45X40 
45X40 

Forward Wrist Curls 
45X40 
45X20 (Muscle Failure) 

Feel free to Critique


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

1-19-04 Workout day... 
Today when I started my squats I realized that my form SUCKED!!! Thus I lowered my weight I was squating and rushing through other routines without proper form/technique. Thus I need to do this proper if not I'll never make any gains and I need to fet patience. Just like the saying goes "Rome wasn't built in a day". 


15 min on Heavy Bag alternating 3 min on 1 min off. 
5 min jumping rope. 

Squats
115X8 (Warm Up) 
185X8 (Form SUCKED!) 
135X8 
145X8 

Leg Extensions 
100X10 
100X10 
105X10 
110X12 

Leg Curls 
70X10 
75X10 
75X10 
75X10 

Calf Raises (with Dumbell in hand off cinder block Alternating legs) 
30X15 
30X15 
40X15 
40X15 

I did everything properly and my legs felt heavier then heck and a good sore. Nearly lost my previous meals too since my training was also pretty intense. Well hopefully this helps me get on the road to growth and cutting fat.  

Please feel free to critique!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

*My measurements for week starting 1-19-04...*

Forgot to post these before my workout post... 
Weight 190 (still the same  ) 
Body Fat 17% (still the same  ) 
Waist Around Hips 36.5" (.5" bigger  ) 
Waist Around Naval 38.5" (.5" bigger  ) 
Neck 16.5" (same) 
Chest 42.5" (same) 
Bicep 15 1/16" (1/16" Bigger  ) 
Forearm 11.5" (1/2" bigger  ) 
Thigh 24" (1" smaller   ) 
Calf 15" (same) 
Ankle 9.25" (1/4" Bigger  ) 

I don't know what the deal is  Maybe someone can offer advice?? 
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

Good workout but didn't do any cardio  

Today I worked out chest and Triceps.... 

Flat Bench Press (Barbell) 
125X10 (WU) 
150X8 
160X8 
165X8 

Incline Dumbell Press 
40X10 
40X10 
40X10 
40x10 

Incline Flyes 
30X10 
30X10 
30X10 
30X10 

Dips 
3 Sets of 15 

Sitting French Press 
45X8 
45X8 
55X8 
55X8 

Tricep Rope Pull Down 
20X8 
30X8 
35X8 
35X7 


Woke up this morning a little sore in the chest and deltoid area, and my calfs are still a little sore from Monday. 
Thanks and please critique!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is my workouts for 1-22-04 and 1-23-04... 

Shoulders/Traps and ABS 

Seated Barbell Front Presses 
75X10 
100X8 
110X8 
120X8 

Seated Dumbell Press 
25X10 
30X8 
30X8 
40X8 

Overhead LAt Raises 
15X10 
20X6 
15X8 
15X8 

Barbell Shrugs 
130X10 
130X10 
135X8 
140X8 

Dumbell Shrugs 
30X10 
30X10 
40X8 
40X8 

Leg Raises 
3 Sets 15 

Oil Wells 
2 Sets of 15 
W/ 20lb DB 


1-23-04 

Rows 
95X8 
100X8 
100X8 
105X8 

Pull Downs To Front (supersetted with EZ Curls) 
70X10 
80X10 
85X10 
85X8 

Goodmornings 
90X10 
100X10 
110X10 

EZ Bar Standing Curls 
65X10 
70X8 
70X8 
70X8 

Seated Dumbell Curls 
25X10 
25X8 
30X7 
30X7 

Hammer Curls 
25X8 
25X8 
25X8 
30X8 

Barbell Wrist Curl 
45X30 
45X30 

Reverse Wrist Curl 
45X30 
45X30 

Workouts were good. When I checked my weight this morning I dropped 2lbs from the last time I weighed my self and I had 5 pieces of combo pizza last night!! 

Thanks Please critique


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

You could post you diet too! Weights look good! Congrats on the inital weight loss. Are you male or female?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2004)

Male 27 years old. My diet should now be linked in my sig.
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Training looks great! 
Best of luck with your goals!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2004)

For legs, a very large muscle group, you do a total of about 16 sets for quads, hamstrings, plus the calves.  For back, also a large muscle group, I see 4 rows, 4 pulldowns, and 3 GMs, for a total of 11.  Yet for one very small muscle group, biceps, you do 12 sets. Why?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Training looks great!
> Best of luck with your goals!




Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> For legs, a very large muscle group, you do a total of about 16 sets for quads, hamstrings, plus the calves.  For back, also a large muscle group, I see 4 rows, 4 pulldowns, and 3 GMs, for a total of 11.  Yet for one very small muscle group, biceps, you do 12 sets. Why?




What would you recommend??
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 26, 2004)

Well my diet and workout schedule is going to suck these next couple of days. Like I've stated before I work graveyard shift so I had to do some rearranging this week due to tomorrow. I have to go to a class at 7:30am in the morning and I don't have to go to work tonight. 
          But to actually go to sleep like a normal person tonight I only got about 4 1/2 hours today and had no energy to do my normal workout (Legs and Abs). 
          My leg day will move to Wed (my normal off day), Tomorrow will be my off day since I'll be in class all day and go home and sleep til I have to go to work that night, and did chest and Tri's today.

Here is my measurements I took today cold when I first woke up...

Weight- 188lbs (190 last week)
Body Fat- 14.6% (17% last week)
Neck-16 9/16" (16.5" last week)
Chest- 42.5 (same as last week)
Waist around waist- 36.5" (same as last)
Waist around Naval- 37.5" (38.5 last week)
Forearm- 11 9/16" (11.5" last week)
Bicep-15 1/16" (same)
Thigh-24" (Same)
Calf-15" (same)


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 26, 2004)

*1/26/04....*

Today's Workout 1/26/04

Chest and Tri's

Flat Barbell Press-
135X10 (WU)
155X8
165X8
170X6

Incline Barbell Press-
115X10
125X8
130X8
135X8

Incline Flyes-
35X12
35X12
35X12
35X12

Bench Dips-
3 Sets of 15

Skull Crushers-
40X8} Started to run out of gas...
40X8
40X8
40X8

Rope Tricep Pull Down-
30X8
30X8
30X8
35X8

This was a personal best for repping on Flat and Incline Barbell Bench (didn't use a spotter either) but this is also pretty sad for a 27yo male. I'm making pretty good gains for these last 3 to 3.5 months.
Please critique and Thanks for looking!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2004)

I T  ,
what are oil wells ?
keep up thegood work .

Gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> I T  ,
> what are oil wells ?
> keep up thegood work .
> ...



They are an oblique exercise. You hold a weight in one arm standing with the other arm on your hip and alternate going one side to another. I don't know if I explained it right for you to understand let me know if my explanation stunk or not.
Thanks for writting and looking!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2004)

I T,

thanks. I can see why the name oil wells would be a good desrciption. I know them as dumbell side bends . Not as colorful as oil wells. 

gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 28, 2004)

*1-28-04*

1-28-04...
I'm kinda sick today   I think I hit the peak of this but I still managed to work out. I didn't have enough to do legs today so I did shoulders/Traps and a little abs. Well here is my workout...

Seated Barbell Front Presses
85x8
105x8
115x8
120x8

Seated Dumbell Press
30x10
30x10
30x10
40x10

Overhead Lateral Raises
15x8
15x8
15x8
20x8

Barbell Shrugs
135x8
135x8
140x8
145x8

Dumbell Shrugs
30x10
40x8
40x8
40x10

Oil Wells
3 sets of 15
w/ 20lb DB

I felt like crud after workout but after my postworkout shake I'm feeling alot better!!
Quick question... My post workout shake has 688 calories, 7 grams of fat, 66 grams of carbs, and 89 grams protein. Is that too much??
Please feel free to critique. Also for my diet check the link for my diet journal.
Thanks!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 28, 2004)

P.S. Hopefully I'll have progress pics here soon and hopefully someone can look and verify my pics to guess my body fat to make sure I'm right.
Thanks again!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice workout IT!  Cant wait to see progress pics!

yes your post workout shake has WAY too much protein. aim for 0.4g/kg bodyweight.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Nice workout IT!  Cant wait to see progress pics!
> 
> yes your post workout shake has WAY too much protein. aim for 0.4g/kg bodyweight.



Jen,
About how many grams of carbs should be in it?? What do you recommend as a post workout shake??
Thanks!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 29, 2004)

Didn't workout today still sick. I ended up sleeping 10 hours when I went to bed. Hopefully this helps me out so I can workout Fri and Sat.
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Jen,
> About how many grams of carbs should be in it?? What do you recommend as a post workout shake??
> Thanks!!!



if your goal is to build muscle then 0.8g/kg bodyweight. 
however since you are trying to loose a lil fat then I would suggest lower. 
I always went with dextrose in my post workout shake but since November have been going with oats and whey...honestly noticed NO diff!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2004)

*1-30-04*

1-30-04's workout...
Today I finally did legs!! Didn't do that heavy squats cause I'm still under the weather. 

Squats
145x8
145x8
145x8
150x8

Seated Leg Extensions
90x10
105x10
110x10
110x15

Leg Curls
70x10
75x10
80x10
80x10

Calf Raises
30x15
30x15
40x15
40x15

Ab Crunches
3 sets 15

Leg Raises
3 sets 15


Well workout like I said was kinda flat due to being still sick but if I'm still breathing I'm working out!! 
Thanks please feel free to critique


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 1, 2004)

*1-31-04*

Here is my workout for today felt a little better today...

Rows(Supersetted with EZ Bar Curls)
85x8
90x8
90x8
95x8

EZ Bar Curls (see above)
65x10
70x8
70x8
75x8

Pull Downs to Front(Supersetted with Seated dumbell curls)
75x10
75x10
85x10
85x10

Seated DB Curls(see above)
25x8
25x8
30x8
30x8

Good Mornings(Supersetted with Hammer Curls)
95x10
105x10
110x10
115x10

Hammer Curls(see above)
25x8
25x8
30x8
30x8

Barbell Wrist Curls
45X30
45X30

Reverse Wrist Curls
45x30
45x30


I was TIRED after this workout!! We'll see how this works!!
Thanks for looking,
Please Critique!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2004)

I T ,



> Quick question... My post workout shake has 688 calories, 7 grams of fat, 66 grams of carbs, and 89 grams protein. Is that too much??


Is this a prepackaged envelop type of shake that you mix? the one I use is and I just use half the envelop for each shake.

Workouts are looking good and I see Jen is keeping an eye on you .  She is great. And you can tell she knows what she is talking about by looking at her.

Keep up the good work!

Gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> I T ,
> 
> 
> ...



It's something I made. It has a bag of frozen mixed berries, 1 cup non-fat yogurt, 2 oz h2o, and 1 scoop high 5 pro whey (orange flavor). This is the new formula and not with the caloric numbers from the previous post. I need to figure out the exact nutritional info and I'll pass it along.
Thanks for looking!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 2, 2004)

*Measurements for this week...*

Here is my measurements for this week...

Weight 186  (188 last week)
Body Fat 14.6% (same)
Neck 16 5/8" (16 9/16 last week)
Chest 42 1/4" (down from 42 1/2")
Waist 36" (36 1/2" last week)
Waist around naval 37 1/4" (37 1/2" last week)
Forearm 11 11/16" (11 9/16" last week)
Bicep 15" (down from 15 1/16 last week)
Thigh 23 1/2 (down from 24" last week)
Calf 15" (same)

I don't know if I'm losing fat in other places or muscle since I was sick and still trying to get over it now. Well hopefully it was fat. Well its time to eat. Will post Workout later!!
Thanks for looking!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

looks like you are making some good progress!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Height?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Height?



5'11". Just Double checked.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> looks like you are making some good progress!!



Thanks Jen!!  I've been doing pretty good thus far watching what I eat and haven't really been doing cardio. I consider work my cardio being a Heavy Equipment Mechanic so I'm always on the go for 8 hours. I know soon I'll have to start if I wanna drop into the single digits in body fat %. I want to get down to about 6 to 8 % then I look to bulk up with muscle but we'll see how this goes. 
Thanks Again!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 3, 2004)

*2-2-04*

2-2-04
Here is yesterday's workout. Sorry didn't get to post it last night ....
I did Chest and Tri's...

Flat Barbell Bench
135X10 
165X8
165X8
170X7

Incline Barbell Press
115X10
130X8
135X8
140X7.5 (got half way up on the eighth rep and couldn't go anymore)

Incline Flyes
30X12
30X12
30X12
40X10

Bench Dips(with 10lb Plate)
10X15
10X15
10X15

Rope Tricep Pull Down
30X10
35X8
35X8
40x8

This week I need to figure a new workout schedule because I've been doing this one now for almost 4 weeks and figure its time to switch it up a little.  If anyone has any recommendations please let me know.
Thanks for looking!! Please feel free to critique!!
 

P.S. Still working on getting progress pics.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Please list your split.  I see what your doing, but too lazy to figure out whats what on what days.   Also I dont think that 4 weeks is long enough, before you change a split.  Thats just me though.  I usually go 12-16 weeks   See what Atherjen thinks about it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 5, 2004)

*2-3-04*

Here is my workout for 2-3-04...
Shoulders/Traps/Abs

Seated Barbell Front Press
95x10
110x8
115x8
120x7

Seated Dumbell Press
30x10
30x10
30x10
40x10

Overhead LAteral Raises
15x10
15x10
15x10
20x8

Barbell Shrugs
145x10
145x10
150x8
150x8

Dumbell Shrugs
30x10
40x8
40x8
40x10

Leg Raises
3 Sets 15

Rope Ab Crunch
50x15
50x15
50x15

Workout was good. I think I found a way to outsmart Fitday.com in the sense to break down each meal instead of it being bunched all together. Please click on the link below and let me know how you think my diet is doing.
Thanks for looking!!
Please Critique!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

*2-6-04...*

Here is my workout for 2-6-04...

I only did half a workout yesterday due to time restrictions. I did just arms. Today I'll be working on my back. My diet sucked yesterday. It was a cheat day but didn't eat near enough protein that I should be. I went to a Sacramento Kings game yesterday (which they lost!  ) and ate a small Quizno's sandwhich before the game and had an order of Garlic fries after half time. Well I won't be eating like that way for awhile!! Well here is my workout...

E-Z Bar Preacher Curls
65x10
65x8
65x8
70x8

Seated Dumbell Curls
25x8
25x8
30x8
30x8

Hammer Curls
25x8
25x8
30x8
30x8

Reverse Wrist Curl
45x30
45x30

Barbell Wrist Curls
45x30
45x30

Am I doing anything wrong on my structure of my workouts??? Please let me know. I need all the help I can get.
Thanks for looking. Please feel free to critique!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

Right now I just averaged out my Calories, Fat, Carb and protein intake for the pst month. Here is what I came up with...

Calories 2309
Fat 22%
Carbs 24%
Protein 54%

Is that bad?? Do I need to change anything?? My goal is to get in the single digits in body fat and then start bulking up with alot of muscle after hitting that goal.
Thanks Y'all


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

do you find that your fat loss is steady? if so then leave it be for now. If not then I could make a few suggestions.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> do you find that your fat loss is steady? if so then leave it be for now. If not then I could make a few suggestions.



Please make me some suggestions!  
I need all the help I can get please Jen!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 8, 2004)

*2-7-04*

Here is my workout for 2-7-04...
Yesterday I had a modified workout from my norm. Usually back is same day as arms but do to time restraints on friday I split the day in two.

Rows
85X10
95x8
105x8
115x8

Pull Downs to Front
80x10
85x10
90x10
90x10

Good Mornings
100x10
105x10
115x10
120x10

Please feel free to critique my workout please and let me know if I need to change anything.
Thanks Alot!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Please make me some suggestions!
> I need all the help I can get please Jen!
> Thanks!!




well I wont make any suggestions if you fat loss is steady... are you still loosing? 
how do you feel?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> well I wont make any suggestions if you fat loss is steady... are you still loosing?
> how do you feel?



I feel like I've leveled off now. There are days I have a little lack of energy/ fuel in the tank. Any suggestions you can give me I would greatly appriciate it!!

P.S. Any recommendations on my workout program???


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> I feel like I've leveled off now. There are days I have a little lack of energy/ fuel in the tank. Any suggestions you can give me I would greatly appriciate it!!
> 
> P.S. Any recommendations on my workout program???



perhaps it is time to try carb cycling then. if your energy is lagging then you defintly need some higher carb days thrown in there. there are different ways to go about replinshing glycogen stores but Twin Peaks carb cycling diet might be a choice for you. defintly helps to keep one sane with the high carb day. I think it would give your metabolism a boost and change from the pace that its at now. just a suggestion, if it doesnt spark your interest I can suggest other methods. 

as for your workouts. 
on your delt day I think that you need to include 1 more exercise, preferably for rear delts. 

when you say rows, what kind of rows?
I also think that you need another large movement on leg day.. either leg press or SL deads. 
can u post your current split for me.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> perhaps it is time to try carb cycling then. if your energy is lagging then you defintly need some higher carb days thrown in there. there are different ways to go about replinshing glycogen stores but Twin Peaks carb cycling diet might be a choice for you. defintly helps to keep one sane with the high carb day. I think it would give your metabolism a boost and change from the pace that its at now. just a suggestion, if it doesnt spark your interest I can suggest other methods.
> 
> as for your workouts.
> ...



What do you mean by split??  What would you recommend for rear delts?? Unfortunatly I can't do leg presses since I workout at home. I have a squat rack, upper and lower pulley system and an assortment of dumbells. 
I've thought about carb cycling but my problem is the no carb day on what to eat. Do you have any suggestions to that? Also I don't believe TP has listed in his articles about carb limits on the high and low days.
Thanks alot for your help!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

by split I mean.. like 
day 1- chest/tris
day 2-
day 3-
etc. 

ok now leg press is fine. then include stiff legged deads in there instead. 

no carb days are easy! check back to my comp journal for ideas. I listed the days(dont look at the high and low days... that was a variation that my coach gave me for contest dieting. but the no carb days are alike). basically get in your protein over 5-6 meals. aim for at leasy 1g/lb bodyweight, although I suggest 1.5g/lb. 2 meals should be higher fat meals.. added fat sources or fattier protein sources. and then lots of fiberous veggies. in at least 3 meals, although I say you can do all 6 if you wanted. works for me. I never get too hungry on these days at all. 

High carb day is unlimted amount of carbs for 4/6 meals...meaning eat until you are satisfied. no need to measure out protions or worry about how many grams of carbs your getting. the rest is your protein requirments and fats/
low carb days are 1g/lb bodyweight split into 3 meals/6. so if you weight 186 then each of those meals would include 62g carbs. also in that alotment in your have a small peice of fruit(half an apple or 1/2c berries). the fructose helps to keep liver glycogen full and your body in a "fed" state. again on low carb day leave protein and fats the same. so in this since carbs are being cycled High, Low, No and then repeat. calories are manipulated and keeps the body guessing and dropping fat... also helps to keep energy levels up. 
if you go to Avant Labs forums theres a great article on it. 

again, just an idea. if you think that will be too difficult there are other ways of dieting.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 9, 2004)

But here is the problem I was thinking about today. By doing this I won't be really gaining muscle mass probably just maintaining what I have. But at the same time I want to lose the fat. I want both but I don't think both can happen at the same time can it??
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

it is VERY difficult to try to loose bodyfat and gain muscle at the same time. VERY(unless there is the use of AS....and thats not a suggestion either!!!) 
you could take advantage of the high carbs days and centralize those around your lagging bodyparts... eating more than norm.. might spark some growth, but with being in a calorie deficit the other days when your body is repairing I would have to question the ability to potentialy gain any LBM. 
Basically Id suggest picking one goal at a time.. safest and easiest way around it


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Yup.  Cant get HUGE without getting a little fat.  Sucks, but oh well..


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 9, 2004)

If I do a clean bulk I shouldn't gain too much fat correct??


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

correct IT. If you keep it clean and follow it consistantly you should be fine


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I am bulking pretty clean.  I have gained a bit of weight with no noticable fat so far...  But its a bit early to tell.

EDIT: damn she posts fast...


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 9, 2004)

Well here is my new split...

Day One 
Legs

SQUATS
4 sets 6-8 Reps

SLD
4 sets 6-8 Reps

LEG EXT.
4 Sets 10 Reps

LEG CURLS
4 Sets 10 Reps

CALF RAISES (DUMBELL)
4 Sets 15 Reps


DAY TWO

CHEST/ TRICEPS

FLAT BENCH
4 Sets 6-8 REPS

INCLINE BENCH
4 Sets 6-8 REps

DECLINE BENCH
4 Sets 6-8 Reps

INCLINE FLYES
4 SETs 10-12 REPS

Bench Dips
4 Sets 10 REps

ROPE PRESSDOWN
4 Sets 10 REps

Reverse grip Tricep Press down
3 Sets 15 Reps

Day Three
ABS

Reverse Crunch
4 Sets 15

Oblique Crunch
4 Sets 15

Cable Crunch
4 sets 10

Oblique Cable Crunch
4 Sets 10

DAY Four
SHOULDERS/TRAPS

SEATED BARBELL PRESS
4 Sets 6-8 Reps

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS
4 Sets 6-8 REPS

OVERHEAD LAT RAISES
4 Sets 6-12 REps

Barbell Shrugs
4 Sets 6-8 Reps

Dumbell Shrugs
4 sets 10 reps

Cable Crunch
4 Sets 10 Reps

Oblique Cable Crunch
4 Sets 10 REps

Day Five

BACK/ARMS

CAMBERED PREACHER CURLS
4 SETS 6-8 REPS

Seated DB Curls
4 Sets 6-8 REps

Hammer Curls
4 Set 6-8 Reps

BB Wrist Curl
2 sets 30 reps

Reverse Wrist Curl
2 Sets 30 Reps


DAY ONE- Monday
Day Two-Tuesday
Day Three-Wed
DAy Four-Thurs.
Day Five- Fri. 
Sat, and Sunday off.

Let me know what you think of this workout.
Thanks alot!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 9, 2004)

Any suggestions then if I do a clean bulk how much Calories, Fat, and carbs?? I know protein would be at 1.5g per lb.
Thanks Alot!!

P.S. Or where to find this info???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

First off, I would not train abs the same day as legs.  Legs are too larg of a muscle group.  Do it on your chest and tri days.

Also you need to find your maintenance level.  Im guessing its around 2500cals.  Not sure what your macros are going to be... I dont even know mine currently.  Just following a simple diet.  Consuming roughly 4600+ cals a day  

Atherjen can help you with your macros im sure... there might also be a sticky in the diet and nutrition forum.  If you want to see what I am eating stop by mu journal


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> First off, I would not train abs the same day as legs.  Legs are too larg of a muscle group.  Do it on your chest and tri days.
> 
> Also you need to find your maintenance level.  Im guessing its around 2500cals.  Not sure what your macros are going to be... I dont even know mine currently.  Just following a simple diet.  Consuming roughly 4600+ cals a day
> ...



Thanks PreMier I'm gonna just do all AB exercises on WEd.
Thanks Again!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 9, 2004)

*2-9-04...*

2-9-04...
Just got done doing my new leg workout today...

Legs are fairly sore.

Squats
135x8
155x8
175x8
180x5
(Anyone have any recommendations on an alternative to squats or a variation. My problem I worry about doing it wrong and hurting my back.)

Stiff Leg Dead Lifts
95x8
115x8
125x8
135x8
(I guess not bad for first time doing this exercise)

Leg Ext.
90x10
105x10
110x10
115x10

Leg Curls
70x10
75x10
80x10
75x10

Dumbell Calf Raises (w/ 3 second pause per rep)
30x15
30x15
40x15
40x15

I feel a good sore so we'll see how I feel later when I go to work and when I wake up tomorrow.
Thanks please feel free to critique!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Are you using a belt?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2004)

Unless you have been doing squats exclusively for some period of time I would suggest that you just keep the weights light enough that your form doesn't suffer.
If you have been doing squats for a long period of time and just looking for a change I have been doing front squats and really liking them. Your weight that you will use for them will be lighter than the regular squats.
For other alternatives to squats you might try http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html or http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/index.html they have pics and some videos of how to perform the exercises
Gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Are you using a belt?



Yes. Still afraid of hurting my back though since it's very vital I have a good back at work being a heavy equipment mechanic and all.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Unless you have been doing squats exclusively for some period of time I would suggest that you just keep the weights light enough that your form doesn't suffer.
> If you have been doing squats for a long period of time and just looking for a change I have been doing front squats and really liking them. Your weight that you will use for them will be lighter than the regular squats.
> For other alternatives to squats you might try http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html or http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/index.html they have pics and some videos of how to perform the exercises
> Gary



Thanks Gary I'll check that out!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

I think you should read this.  I have recenty trashed the weight belt because of advice from VANITY and MUDGE in this thread here: Click!
I would recommend just going to lighter weight(I did), and do everything as normal.  Then up the weight when you feel you can keep solid form.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree with PM! I would NEVER suggest that someone use a belt! IMO you are better off to lower the weight and perfect your form first.. using your bodys OWN stabilizer muscles is much better. unless you have bad back problems of some sort then maybe a belt would be beneficial, otherwise straps and belts IMO are crap(no one flame me here for stating what I think)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

FLAME  

I use straps.  I used them too long, and cant get a decent shrug workout without them.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> FLAME
> 
> I use straps.  I used them too long, and cant get a decent shrug workout without them.




must I get some water to put out the fire? lol


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think you should read this.  I have recenty trashed the weight belt because of advice from VANITY and MUDGE in this thread here: Click!
> I would recommend just going to lighter weight(I did), and do everything as normal.  Then up the weight when you feel you can keep solid form.



Bye Bye weight Belt!!
Thanks for the tip PM. I feel bad that I should be able to squat my body weight no problem but I guess the time will come.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

Wow Jen you post fast. THanks alot for the tip too. So I guess I should get rid of my lifting gloves with the built in wrist straps too then.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Jen did you get a chance to read my split yet?? Did legs yesterday woke up a little while ago with some nice sore hammies and butt. Calfs were sore from the calf raises. I think the SLD did it too me. First time I've ever done them.
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

no more straps and belts. sell them, give them away! 
and gloves? come on... earn some caluses(however u spell it)  
Im just playing, for real your better off!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

awesome! Im glad you gave the SLDL's a go! strength will come on those. takes me forever to build up on that lift. 
oh yes, and are you hitting FAILURE on on your lifts. i see the same reps but for different weights? make sure that you always go until near failure.. if you get more reps then you aimed for then increase the weight. dont stop a set once you hit a certain number of reps. 

I looked over your split and I would switch shoulder and back day. for the simple reason that you dont want your shoulders tired and burnt out(recovering) before you hit back.. as you tend to incorporate them indirectly a bit.. might lead to a less optimal back workout. just a thought. 
-also for biceps drop down to only 3 sets per exercise. 
-on shoulder day drop one of the shrug exercises(your choice) and add in a rear delt move, either bent over lat flys or reverse pec dec. 
and what are overhead lat raises??? 
-on chest day are you sticking to all barbell exercises on the bench? Id make one of them dumbells. 
-Oh and dont use any weights or resistance when you train your obliques... leads to added(unwanted) thickness. 

other then that looks good for now, always room for changes as you go


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> no more straps and belts. sell them, give them away!
> and gloves? come on... earn some caluses(however u spell it)
> Im just playing, for real your better off!



Got plenty of caluses just don't want the weights slipping out of my hand. Yeah I'll chuck the belt into the fire place or maybe sell it on ebay to buy some supps . Right now I'm trying to figure out the cheapest route for supps, have been buying them in town and getting very expensive so I'm pricing it out on 1fast400 to see how much it'll be.
THanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

www.tigerfitness.com
www.dpsnutrition.com
www.bulknutrition.com (formerly 1fast400)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I looked over your split and I would switch shoulder and back day. for the simple reason that you dont want your shoulders tired and burnt out(recovering) before you hit back.. as you tend to incorporate them indirectly a bit.. might lead to a less optimal back workout. just a thought.


  I do back the day after shoulders...


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awesome! Im glad you gave the SLDL's a go! strength will come on those. takes me forever to build up on that lift.
> oh yes, and are you hitting FAILURE on on your lifts. i see the same reps but for different weights? make sure that you always go until near failure.. if you get more reps then you aimed for then increase the weight. dont stop a set once you hit a certain number of reps.
> 
> ...



No I'm not going to failure. I'll start on that then. But when you mean go to failure doesn't matter how many reps I do then??

I'll switch shoulder to day 4, and alternate dumbell and barbell.

With the bench I'll do decline dumbell.

I'll drop the weights on the obliques and find a new exercise.

What's the reasoning on dropping the sets for arms/ biceps??

Will do bent over lat raises.

Overhead lat raises start from sides and go til weight is above head. 

Thanks alot for the help and advise Jen I greatly appriciate it!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

By the way I'm now down to 181lbs.  I guess thats pretty  good  huh? Still torn though if I should go for fat loss or muscle gain.
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

your welcome. no prob! 
hmm Ive never seen er heard anyone do overhead lat raises! :shrugs: 

it will take you some time to figure out what weight you will need to use in order to hit an approximate rep range. with enough experimenting you'll be able to figure it out. for hypertrophy you want to stay in the 8-12 rep range. so if you go beyond that, then increase the weight. and ALWAYS aim for near failure(hehehe had to say it again!)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

good work on the weight loss!!  
do you know your approx bf% right now? how do you feel at your current weight? 


oh yah.. and Premier- you suck!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> oh yah.. and Premier- you suck!



Whaaat?  I was just curious, because I dont get program suggestions from you   Or is it because im not "new" to the game?

P.S. sorry to thread jack


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

Cool Jen I'd greatly appriciate it. Thanks for your help to PM!! Thus far you two are the only ones who have been a great deal of help (gary has been a help also)
thanks again!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> good work on the weight loss!!
> do you know your approx bf% right now? how do you feel at your current weight?
> 
> ...



Body fat is still around 13 to 14 % mainly around the gut. Can't really get/ measure fat any where else. Muscles are hard but not big so I don't think I have much surrounding fat.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

-Disclaimer-   O.K. before I post my workouts for yesterday and today I'm gonna rant.   Feel free as always to chime in. .


All right I'm really pist off right now after todays workout!!! No more cutting my carbs low! I'm sick of the lack of energy, and my workouts are either leveled off or dropping off and it's upsetting me to no end! New mission. Build muscle and keep fat as low as possible and cut maybe this time next year. It feels like all my workouts are for not! Starting next week my diet will be about 3000 calories at a 45% carb, 35% protein and 20% fat. No more of this crap! I just need to bust my a$$ off more and get this doggone tire from my midsection. Now I'll be finding the best foods I can eat and as far as carbs nothing after the 4th meal (except veggies) and the VERY MINIMAL sugar intake besides natural sugar from fruits. Thanks for reading my rant.
Thanks again!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Ahh... the bug bites...


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

*2-10-04...*

Here is my workout for 2-10-04...

Today I did abs due to time restraints. Will do Chest and Tris tomorrow.

ABS

Reverse Crunch
3 sets 15

Oblique Crunch
3 Sets 15

Cable Crunch
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Thanks for looking please feel free to critique!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

*2-11-04...*

2-11-04...

Here is the basis of my rant due to today's workout! (see above post)  

Chest and Tri's

Barbell Bench
135X8
165x8
165x8(barely got up #8)
135x8(barely did 8)
My plan was to do for a fourth set was 175X8 but did crappy on the third set then do 10 reps for a 5th set of 135. Didn't workout that way . Got a good pump though so I guess that's a plus.

Incline Bench
115x8
125x8
135x6(couldn't get up #7)
115x8 
Was going to do the same as above for the 4th set I was going to do 145x8 and 115x8 for a 5th set. I SUCK!  

Decline DB Bench
30x8
30x8
40x8
40x8
This workout is where I started to do my thinking cause it was eating the hell out of me so I don't now if I psyched myself out from this point on or what??

Incline Flyes (DB)
30x12
30x12
40x9
40x8(failure)
Personal Best on Incline Flyes  

Bench Dips
10x10
10x10
10x10
10x10
Should 've did last set to failure but didn't was loseing steam fast!

Tricep Rope Pressdown
30x10
35x10
35x10
40x7(failure)

Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdown
30x10
35x10
35x10

Thanks for reading please feel free to critique!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ahh... the bug bites...



Huh?? What do you mean??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

The "Get BIG Bug"


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> The "Get BIG Bug"



YUP   .

Thanks!!

P.S. What do you think of my workout PM and Jen or my sad attempt of one.??
Thanks Again!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

Well here is my new split... (edited 2-11-04

Day One 
Legs

SQUATS
4 sets 6-8 Reps

SLD
4 sets 6-8 Reps

LEG EXT.
4 Sets 10 Reps

LEG CURLS
4 Sets 10 Reps

CALF RAISES (DUMBELL)
4 Sets 15 Reps


DAY TWO

CHEST/ TRICEPS

FLAT BENCH
4 Sets 6-8 REPS

INCLINE BENCH
4 Sets 6-8 REps

DECLINE BENCH
4 Sets 6-8 Reps

INCLINE FLYES
4 SETs 10-12 REPS

Bench Dips
4 Sets 10 REps

ROPE PRESSDOWN
4 Sets 10 REps

Reverse grip Tricep Press down
3 Sets 15 Reps

Day Three
ABS

Reverse Crunch
4 Sets 15

Oblique Crunch
4 Sets 15

Cable Crunch
4 sets 10


Day Four

BACK/ARMS

CAMBERED PREACHER CURLS
4 SETS 6-8 REPS

Seated DB Curls
4 Sets 6-8 REps

Hammer Curls
4 Set 6-8 Reps

BB Wrist Curl
2 sets 30 reps

Reverse Wrist Curl
2 Sets 30 Reps

DAY Five
SHOULDERS/TRAPS

SEATED BARBELL PRESS
4 Sets 6-8 Reps

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS
4 Sets 6-8 REPS

OVERHEAD LAT RAISES
4 Sets 6-12 REps

Bent over Lat Raises
4 sets 6-8 Reps

Barbell Shrugs
4 Sets 6-8 Reps

Dumbell Shrugs
4 sets 10 reps


DAY ONE- Monday
Day Two-Tuesday
Day Three-Wed
DAy Four-Thurs.
Day Five- Fri. 
Sat, and Sunday off.

Let me know what you think of this workout after this edit.
Thanks alot!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Not a bad workout.  Dont get discouraged because of weight you use, as long as you feel you got a good w/o then you should feel satisfied.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks P.M. I really don't feel good cause I'm losing my gains. But I won't quit thats for doggone sure!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

you better not quit!!  
(good advice too PM)


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you better not quit!!
> (good advice too PM)



I'd never quit!!   Got the bug!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm going to finally post my progress pics in my gallery. Let me know if what you think. They suck and I know I'm hairy .
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I was looking for the pics... But just saw some of a sasquatch.  All hairy looking. 

Im just givin ya static man!  It will be really cool when we can see the after pics.  Just keep up the good work.  Remember(this is the most important quote)

"Rome wasn't built in one day"


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I was looking for the pics... But just saw some of a sasquatch.  All hairy looking.
> 
> Im just givin ya static man!  It will be really cool when we can see the after pics.  Just keep up the good work.  Remember(this is the most important quote)
> ...



  Ha Ha Ha... What a comedian. Don't quit your night job!!  J/K.

You can't really tell much muscle tone because I'm not flexing and I just woke up so the pics are of me "cold" . What would be your guess as to my body fat in both sets of pics??

Thanks alot 
P.S. Just think I waxed my Chest the night before


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2004)

ImTrying,

Wow!  Those pics show some major change! Keep at it ! I have no guess at BF% though . Not very good at that. 

Gary


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Man... I went and had my chest waxed once... Will NEVER go again! 

I dont know your BF% and really cant guestimate... Maybe Atherjen knows  

Atherjen=   Youll know her when you see her  hehe


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Man... I went and had my chest waxed once... Will NEVER go again!
> 
> I dont know your BF% and really cant guestimate... Maybe Atherjen knows
> ...



One day maybe I'll use some hair remover or something. I just know next week its time to BULK!  Are you ever going to post pics there PM?
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea... I will.  I need a camera first   Will be getting one here in a few days.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 12, 2004)

*2-12-04...*

2-12-04...

Here is my workout for today.
Back/Arms

Bent Over Rows
95x8
105x8
115x8
120x8

Pull Downs to Front
80x10
90x8
95x8
80x15

Dumbell Rows
20x10
25x10
30x10
40x10

Cambered Preacher Curls
65x8
65x8
65x8

Seated DB Curls
25x10
25x10
30x8

Hammer Curls
25x10
25x10
30x8

Barbell Wrist Curls
45x30
45x30

Reverse Wrist Curls
45x30
45x30

Workout was good tired about midway through. Can't wait until next week!!!

Thanks!! Please feel free to critique!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 13, 2004)

Anybody have any recommendations on where I can get some good bulking meal plans??
Thanks alot!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm,

I didn't really check it out but this might help 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbmainnut.htm


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 13, 2004)

No more advice from jen??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2004)

here's another
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5988&highlight=Bulking+Plan


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Yea.. where did AJ go?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

Im here Im here! worked today, wasny supposed to. and we were busy too, so no posting time then! 

IT, are you going to FAILURE on those sets?? Im seeing more weights, but same # reps?!! 

btw you have made some GREAT progress in such amount of time!!  stick with it, its def paying off!

and PM...   I am NOT a spam'er!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 13, 2004)

Jen,
I need some examples on how to do this. Especially if I have no partner to workout with.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 13, 2004)

*2-13-04...*

2-13-04...
Workout for today was Shoulders and Traps...

Seated Barbell Press
95x8
105x8
115x8
125x7(failure half way up to 8.)

Seated DB Press
30x8
30x10 (oops wasn't paying attention)
30x8
40x8

Overhead Lateral Raises
15x8
15x8
15x8
20x8

Bent Over Lateral Raises
10x8
10x8
10x8
15x8

DB Shrugs
30x8
30x8
40x8
40x8

All I can say is I can't wait to get some energy again and carb up!! I might wait until the following week cause I should have my order of supps by Wed. I'll update and run it by all of you if you think it is sufficiant enough.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm ,

So you have decided to bulk. I will be watching your progress as i will be wanting to do the same in the future.

Good luck!

Gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> I'm ,
> 
> So you have decided to bulk. I will be watching your progress as i will be wanting to do the same in the future.
> ...



 Yeah I figure I need muscle first for it to be worth it to cut. I think/hope I have low enough body fat to pull this off. Just need to eat extremly clean though.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 15, 2004)

We'll here is what my diet is going to consist of...

it will be a 40carb 40pro and 20fat break up. I'll actually start the diet on the 23rd of Feb. This week will be a kind of a experimental week to see how to tweak it up at all. My carb intake will consist of little to no sugar (except those in fruits). Calories will start at about 3000 and increase up to 3500. My carbs also will be of course Veggies, fruits, Oats, Brown Rice, and Potatoes. Proteins will mostly consist of Chicken, Tuna , and Lean Steak. Well please let me know what you think of this diet and if I need to do any tweaking. I know I need to crunch some more numbers but I have the foundation pretty much laid out.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh also I will be updating my supps too when I get them about Tuesday and Wed. Which is why I decided to hold off a week cause I'm low on a couple of things and what to be back to normal supp intake before I start the bulking phase.
Thanks again!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 16, 2004)

*2-16-04...*

2-16-04....

Here is my workout today.Today I did Legs. I 

Box Squats (16" tall Box)
135x8
165x8
180x8
185x8

SLD
105x8
115x8
120x8
130x8 Will up these some more next week,I don't think I'm pushing myself too hard on these. I'll warm up with 130lbs.

Leg Extensions
100x8
110x8
120x8
130x8

Leg Curls
70x8
75x8
85x8
90x8

Calf Raises(5 sec. hold on raise)
30x15
30x15
40x15
40x15

I'm starting to intake more carbs this week and will post an example diet within the next couple of days to show what I'm eating.

Please feel free to critique my workout.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

I have never been a fan of box squats...  I will *NEVER* do them personally.  But members here have given me shit for talking down on them.  Do what works for you.  Keep up the good work 

What happened to Doey(sp  ) Doie, Dooey


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

DID YOU GET MY PM???????????????
you cant be hitting failure with those weights and sets and reps. weights are diff but same reps?? hmmm


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 16, 2004)

Jen,
  I'm reading your PM right now. I will start using your advise next week when I will that as a starting point for everything. (Will take measurements, pics etc.) I'm going to see how I cna work this out and will PM you again with any questions. 
Thanks alot!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 16, 2004)

P.S. did anyone see my progress pics thus far. Don't get confused it's not an ape it's just me .
Thanks Again


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

Well I won't be working out today. I finally broke down and went to the doctor to figure why I haven't shaken this damn cough yet. Well he told me I needed to take it easy tonight and relax so I can get 24hrs worth of medicine in my system. But hey he wrote me a note so I don't have to go into work tonight . Well I guess tonight will be a good night as any to input my diet and supps I will begin useing for my bulk up starting next week. What I'll do is start a bulking log. There I'll post diet and supps and please critique it. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2004)

OK, 

So get better and get back on track !  No more slacking Mister ! LOL  Good luck ! I will be watching that journal too. I may want to try a bulk sometime in the future.

Gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> OK,
> 
> So get better and get back on track !  No more slacking Mister ! LOL  Good luck ! I will be watching that journal too. I may want to try a bulk sometime in the future.
> ...



Yeah I'm a damn SLACKER!! No I feel bad not working out and I was heavily contemplating going against his wishes but I guess I should listen to him anyways. Besides I'll be working out on Sat. to make up for it!
Thanks for looking Gary!! Check out my new one I'm starting though too!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 18, 2004)

*2-18-04...*

2-18-04...

Chest/Tri's

Barbell Bench Press
135x8
145x8
145x8
165x8

Incline Bench (Barbell)
115x8
115x8
125x8
135x6

Decline Bench (DB)
30x8
30x8
40x8
40x8

Incline Flyes
30x10
30x10
40x8
40x8

Bench Dips
10x10
10x10
10x10
10x10

V-Bar Tricep Press Down
35x10
40x10
45x10(Muscle Failure)

Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Down (did it properly this week compared to last)
10x9
10x9
15x7(Muscle Failure)

I don't know what is happening to me?? It seems like my strength has went down/leveled off. I don't understand it.
Do I need more patience?? Do I need to hold off judgement for a couple of weeks after my bulk diet kicks into gear?
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you switch your routine when you switched to a bulk?

Also try changing the exercises every week IE:
Before:
Barbell Bench Press
Incline Bench (Barbell)
Decline Bench (DB)

After:
Bench BB
Incline DB
Bench DB flys

or
Incline BB
Bench DB
Incline DB flys


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 18, 2004)

You mean rotate the 3 as far as Dumbell and Barbell?? This is only my second week of this new split and I just started doing Declines again. I'll switch up next week. The problem is my DB's only go up to 40lbs though.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok, wasnt sure if you had a new split.  Thats good.  Some weights might be lower than norm, because you are doing different exercises.  

Do you have a Play it again Sports near you?  They sell used weights for 10cents a LB here.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok, wasnt sure if you had a new split.  Thats good.  Some weights might be lower than norm, because you are doing different exercises.
> 
> Do you have a Play it again Sports near you?  They sell used weights for 10cents a LB here.



Yeah last time I checked they were all poor quality. I need to look again some time soon probably this weekend

Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

What do you mean poor quality?  How can a steel dumbell be poor? lol


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What do you mean poor quality?  How can a steel dumbell be poor? lol



What I mean is chipped paint (chipped paint in you eyes sucks), gouges taken out of the dumbells etc. I know steel is steel but would like accurate weight while I'm lifting. Call me picky

Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

LoL, c'mon man, their used!  Just go over em once with some rustolium, after a light sand.  I am sure a few gouges here and there wont effect it more than a few oz.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah I know I need to suck it up and go get them. Like I said I'll be going Sat.
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey IT! 
PreMier gave some solid advice on changing up your exercises more often. 
AND ARE YOU GOING TO FAILURE ON EVERY SET??????????? I STILL see the same reps but diff weights??  you need to push yourself a bit more. 
if you could get more weights too that would help to go beyond the weights your at now and beat those sticking points. 
patience pays off


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah I'm taking PM's advice and getting some more DB's this week and rotating around my Flat, Incline and decline bench press. I'm going to start going to failure here next week you'll notice it in my workouts, which I'll start posting in my bulking journal. Have you checked that out yet Jen? I have a sample of my diet I'll be using but I think I'm lacking about 300 to 500 calories still and need advice to fill that void. If you could help me out I'd appriciate it!!
THanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Do you drink your protein with water?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Do you drink your protein with water?



Yeah when I have it alone I do. My post workout shake also has 1.5 cups of water in it too. Why do you ask??
Thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

If you use milk instead of water in your shakes that will add extra cals.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

Don't realy want the sugar though.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Umm... your BULKING!  If the rest of your diet is clean, you should not worry about a bit of sugar from milk.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Umm... your BULKING!  If the rest of your diet is clean, you should not worry about a bit of sugar from milk.



What kind of milk then??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

I use 1%.  But maybe look around at some labels to se which one has the least amount of sugar.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

O.K. then I'll probably go back to drinking milk (1% or non fat) and putting one cup yogurt (non fat) with my post workout shake then. But I'll look at sugar content but I guess I can use 2% or whole to my advantage to up my fat intake. Would that be good??
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Its up to you bro.  I like 1%.  I used to drink whole milk, but since I am bulking I am already at pretty high cals, and dont want to get too fat


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

HuH?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 21, 2004)

Thats weird PM when I wrote the response "huh?" all it said in your response box was EDIT. Yeah I'm going with either 1% or nonfat I'll make that decision next time I go shopping.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 22, 2004)

*2-19-04*

2-19-04...

This day I did Back/Arms

Bent Over Rows
95x8
105x8
115x8
125x10 (Should pump up weight here. Also personal best. )

Pull downs to Front
80x10
90x8
100x8
110x4(Failure. Also Personal Best )

Dumbell Row
25x10
30x10
40x10
40x10

Cambered Preacher Curls
55x10
65x8
75x5 (Failure, Personal Best  )
65x7 (Failure.)

Seated DB Curls
25x8
25x10
30x8

Hammer Curls
25x10
25x10
30x8

Barbell Wrist Curls
45x30
45x30

Reverse Wrist Curls
45x30
45x30

Look what a little change in your diet can do for you. Had a pretty good workout, can't wait to get the adj. dumbells. Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 22, 2004)

*2-20-04...*

2-20-04...

Here is my workout for this day Shoulders/Traps

Seated Barbell Press
95x8 
105x8
115x8
125x8 (failure, Personal Best by one Rep  ) 
95x8 (drop)

Seated DB Press
30x8
30x8
30x8
40x8

Overhead Lat. Raises
15x8
15x8
20x8
20x8

Bent Over Lat Raises
10x8
10x8
15x8
20x8 (Bad form for 4 of these reps)

Barbell Shrugs
135x8
155x8
165x8
180x5 (Failure. Personal Best. Without WRISTSTRAPS!! 

Like I said in my last entry a little change in the diet helps alot!

Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrads on those new PR's!! keep it up.. 
one question, are going to FAILURE on ALL your sets??????? Im still seeing the same reps but diff weights??


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 22, 2004)

Not yet. Will be starting this week. But I did do it on a couple of exercises these past two days. I haven't bought the adj. DB's yet. Need to get them within the next couple of days. Hopefully by Tuesday's workout I'll have them since I don't use DB's on Leg Workouts. Yeah I might have busted through the sticking points but we'll see on Tuesday which is chest/ Tri's day and see how good I do with bench presses.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Thats weird PM when I wrote the response "huh?" all it said in your response box was EDIT. Yeah I'm going with either 1% or nonfat I'll make that decision next time I go shopping.



I wrote something, and didnt like it.  So I was editing my post when you responded.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Ok then.


----------

